# Christmas Bay?



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have some tinkering with the boat to do this weekend, so I thought I'd take the kayak out for a change. I haven't seen a lot on here about Christmas Bay lately and am curious if anyone has been fishing it as of late.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've not been there in months. I talked to someone that went last weekend and it sounded pretty slow.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wear shotgun proof vest this weekend.....


----------

